# christmas gifts



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well I got what I asked for, now I gotta go smoke :twisted:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A much lighter wallet. :|


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ours should get here in about 34 minutes. A Skype from our missionary.


----------

